# Golpe notebook - posible daño en disco duro



## ezeguti (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola, quisiera saber por favor si podrían ayudarme...

Resulta que un buen día se me cayó la notebook, y se apagó. Cuando la prendí, demoraba mucho en cargarse, apenas podria poner mi usuario y contraseña, cargaba el escritorio y se quedaba asi colgada, sin que pudiera abrir ninguna aplicacion.


La envie a un tecnico que no me dio mucha confianza. No daba mucha informacion, me dijo que hay empresas que cobran dinerales para recuperar archivos pero que el lo haria por 400 pesos, y buscaria el precio de un disco duro. La cuestion es que no iba a poder pagarlo por el momento, y luego de ciertas vueltas pude retirar la notebook de alli.


Cuando la prendi otra vez en casa, cargaba solo la pantalla de los usuarios, y cuando queria ingresar la contraseña, se quedaba en "cargando escritorio", sin llegar nunca al escritorio.


La envie a otro tecnico de mayor confianza. Quiso recuperar la información con un programa, pero por lo que me dijo resumidamente, le permite formatear pero no le deja acceder a la información... dice que posiblemente se haya caido justo del lado del disco... y que verá como puede arreglarlo... pero eso, está todo en veremos..

¿Alguien sabe qué se podría haber roto?
¿Cómo podría arreglarlo?

¿Hay posibilidad de que me lo hayan roto en el primer servicio tecnico al que lo envie?

¿Podré recuperar los archivos? Eso es lo mas importante para mi...

Muchas gracias por leer..


PD: si van a criticarme por mis errores, o burlarse del asunto, como veo que cierta gente inexperta hace en otros sitios como yahoo respuestas, les digo que no me sirven de nada... me he dado cuenta que debi cuidar mejor la notebook para que no se cayera, asi como tambien aprendi que debo hacer backup de mis archivos para prevenir cualquier problema... y no vengo a recibir burlar ni reproches, simplemente pido que alguien me ayude...

Saludos..


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 18, 2012)

Es el disco duro un 99% seguro..
Me dedico a la reparación de equipos informáticos, y yo lo que haría en tu caso sería retirar el disco duro del notebook e instalarlo en un PC de sobremesa como segundo disco duro, y de ahí intentar recuperar lo que se pueda, ya sea con Ubuntu o con algún programa especializado. Pero casi te aseguro que vas a tener que comprar otro HDD después de intentar recuperar todos tus datos.

Si te ves capaz de hacerlo, también puedes pasarle al disco el HDD Recovery para que marque los sectores dañados, y así quizá tengas más posibilidades de recuperar datos.

Suerte


----------



## tiago (Oct 18, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Es el disco duro un 99% seguro..
> Me dedico a la reparación de equipos informáticos, y yo lo que haría en tu caso sería retirar el disco duro del notebook e instalarlo en un PC de sobremesa como segundo disco duro, y de ahí intentar recuperar lo que se pueda, ya sea con Ubuntu o con algún programa especializado. Pero casi te aseguro que vas a tener que comprar otro HDD después de intentar recuperar todos tus datos.
> 
> Si te ves capaz de hacerlo, también puedes pasarle al disco el HDD Recovery para que marque los sectores dañados, y así quizá tengas más posibilidades de recuperar datos.
> ...



Comparto ésta opinión, conecta el disco por externo en otro equipo y consigue herramientas de recuperación y diagnostico, quizá puedas salvar datos importantes.

Aprovecho la ocasión para recordar que una copia de seguridad *siempre* evitará que perdamos la información por algún accidente o manejo inadecuado del propio usuario o servicio técnico.

Saludos.


----------



## morta (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola Ezeguti, lastima que sea por un tema tan grave tu primer post en el foro, en fin, seguramente tu disco paso a mejor vida, ahora la pregunta es por que no la llevaste con el técnico de confianza desde el primer momento? ya que cuanto mas manoseada este menor sera la probabilidad de recuperar tus archivos.
Romperla no creo que lo haya echo por que ya estaba rota, desde el momento que no te puede cargar el escritorio tu disco y sistema de archivos pasaron a mejor vida.
El posible camino para intentar recuperar tus datos, seria colocarlo al disco de la notebook en tu pc de escritorio o que te presten alguna y correr alguna utilidad similar al Easy Recovery de Ontrack, seleccionas el directorio donde queres que lo copie en el disco de la otra pc y te armas de paciencia por que demora bastante.
Tené en cuenta que la versión Free de este soft solo te deja ver los datos que se puede recuperar pero no te los deja copiar hasta que lo actives con su licencia.


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2012)

no es muy dificil pero si no tienes idea  es mejor  que se lo lleves al tecnico
o quedara peor


y sobre el disco nuevo
existen modelos que son solidos 
son algo mas caros y tienen menos capacidad pero  son antigolpes y mucho mas rapidos


----------



## ezeguti (Oct 18, 2012)

Les agradezco MUCHÍSIMO los comentarios, hace semanas que estoy con este problema y todavía ando en el temor de si recuperaré o no mis datos... 



arrivaellobo dijo:


> Es el disco duro un 99% seguro..
> Me dedico a la reparación de equipos informáticos, y yo lo que haría en tu caso sería retirar el disco duro del notebook e instalarlo en un PC de sobremesa como segundo disco duro, y de ahí intentar recuperar lo que se pueda, ya sea con Ubuntu o con algún programa especializado. Pero casi te aseguro que vas a tener que comprar otro HDD después de intentar recuperar todos tus datos.
> 
> Si te ves capaz de hacerlo, también puedes pasarle al disco el HDD Recovery para que marque los sectores dañados, y así quizá tengas más posibilidades de recuperar datos.
> ...



Gracias por darme esa seguridad. En verdad mi temor era que en principio hubiese habido un problema menor que el disco dañado, y me la hayan arruinado "a propósito" o algo por el estilo. Siempre le tuve desconfianza a los servicios técnicos por dos experiencias: sobre otra máquina me habían  dicho que "no quedaba otra que formatearla", y me costaba unos $500 (siendo que formatear una pc es lo que hace un vecino mío de 13 años sin mucha inteligencia para el asunto...), cuando otro amigo de mi madre me recuperó los archivos y a un menor precio. Y otra experiencia en un curso de reparación de pc, donde el mismo profesor nos enseñaba "trucos" para engañar a los clientes y conseguir más dinero..en fin..



morta dijo:


> Hola Ezeguti, lastima que sea por un tema tan grave tu primer post en el foro, en fin, seguramente tu disco paso a mejor vida, ahora la pregunta es por que no la llevaste con el técnico de confianza desde el primer momento? ya que cuanto mas manoseada este menor sera la probabilidad de recuperar tus archivos.
> Romperla no creo que lo haya echo por que ya estaba rota, desde el momento que no te puede cargar el escritorio tu disco y sistema de archivos pasaron a mejor vida.
> El posible camino para intentar recuperar tus datos, seria colocarlo al disco de la notebook en tu pc de escritorio o que te presten alguna y correr alguna utilidad similar al Easy Recovery de Ontrack, seleccionas el directorio donde queres que lo copie en el disco de la otra pc y te armas de paciencia por que demora bastante.
> Tené en cuenta que la versión Free de este soft solo te deja ver los datos que se puede recuperar pero no te los deja copiar hasta que lo actives con su licencia.



Gracias morta, veré si puedo seguir tus pasos, lo mismo con Arrivaellobo.



tiago dijo:


> Comparto ésta opinión, conecta el disco por externo en otro equipo y consigue herramientas de recuperación y diagnostico, quizá puedas salvar datos importantes.
> 
> Aprovecho la ocasión para recordar que una copia de seguridad *siempre* evitará que perdamos la información por algún accidente o manejo inadecuado del propio usuario o servicio técnico.
> 
> Saludos.



No es por nada, pero te sugiero que leas mi post antes de comentar, porque no me dan ninguna confianza respuestas del que no lee.



analogico dijo:


> no es muy dificil pero si no tienes idea  es mejor  que se lo lleves al tecnico
> o quedara peor
> 
> 
> ...



¿Me podrías decir cuanto costaría aproximadamente un disco nuevo? Porque ya veo que éste mucho no va a durar nada, y en caso de no poder arreglarlo no me quedará otra que comprar uno...


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2012)

> siendo que formatear una pc es lo que hace un vecino mío de 13 años sin mucha inteligencia para el asunto...


si ese es el problema no todo es next next next
despues  aparecen los problemas de configuracion  
o que las fotos  y los documentos desaparecieron 
 incluso e sabido de gente que llora despues de dejar que el vecino de 13 años formatee la pc




> ¿Me podrías decir cuanto costaría aproximadamente un disco nuevo? Porque ya veo que éste mucho no va a durar nada, y en caso de no poder arreglarlo no me quedará otra que comprar uno...


depende del tipo normal o   *SSD* y de los gb  y de donde lo compres


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola, soy tecnico en PC desde hace rato, y si, hay muchos chantas en el rubro que hacen quedar mal a los demas tecnicos...

Lo que no tienes que hacer es formatear en bajo nivel o formato seguro, si lo haces nunca recuperaras tus datos, pero no sabes que hicieron los dos tecnicos que ya la vieron.

Consigue un pendrive con Hiren Boot CD, carga el Mini Windows a ver si puedes acceder a tus datos.

La otra es que saques el disco de la notebook y lo coloques en un PC mientras este está encendido, conectas primero el de datos SATA y luego el de alimentación, vas al administrados de dispositivos y y le das click derecho a cualquier dispositivo y luego click en "Buscar cambios de hardware".

Si reconoce el disco y lo instala, podras ver si estan las particiones, si no tiene particiones tendras que hacerle un formato rapido, *ojo que tiene que ser rapido*, en la ventana de formateo de disco tiene que estar tildada la opcion de "Quick format". De esta forma creara una sola particion que ocupara todo el disco pero no borrara los posibles archivos que esten aun en el disco.

Luego descargas y ejecutas el Recuva, es una herramienta gratuita de Piriform LTD (los que hacen CCleaner) y muy poderosa, recupera archivos borrados de todo tipo, activas el escaneo profundo en las opciones y en modo experto, es muy facil de usar, podras recuperar todo lo que encuentres sin pagar nada ni obtener licencia de nada.

Nota: aun despues del golpe, si no podias cargar el escritorio no quiere decir para nada que haya pasado a mejor vida ni el disco ni el SO, se puede recuperar un SO en casi cualquier estado, se puedes recuperar datos de disco siempre y cuando el disco fisico interno no este dañado en su totalidad (los discos de notebook son de vidrio, no de metal como los de PC), tambien si la placa controladora esta quemada, cosigues una placa de un disco identico y ya recuperas.

De que parte de Arg eres?

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## tiago (Oct 19, 2012)

ezeguti dijo:


> No es por nada, pero te sugiero que leas mi post antes de comentar, porque no me dan ninguna confianza respuestas del que no lee.



No te preocupes, que no te ayudo mas, para que andes mas seguro.
Parece que vienes con cierta predisposición a pensar que se van a burlar de tí, la verdad, no lo entiendo muy bién, en éste Foro no se hace eso. Prueba de ello es la cantidad de respuestas que has obtenido. Todas coherentes.

Sólo he resaltado la importancia de hacer un Backup, para que otros usuarios no tengan que lamentarse cuando sea tarde. No es un reproche, como te has tomado, si no algo que me parecía importante recalcar.

A mí, es algo que seguro no me va a pasar.

Saludos..


----------



## ezeguti (Oct 19, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, soy tecnico en PC desde hace rato, y si, hay muchos chantas en el rubro que hacen quedar mal a los demas tecnicos...
> 
> Lo que no tienes que hacer es formatear en bajo nivel o formato seguro, si lo haces nunca recuperaras tus datos, pero no sabes que hicieron los dos tecnicos que ya la vieron.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias djwash por tu ayuda, la verdad que por momentos pensé que todo estaba perdido pero al haber tantas opciones me da cierta esperanza.. trataré de seguir esos pasos que mencionas..
Y soy de la provincia de buenos aires, a veces en Capital y a veces Ituzaingó



tiago dijo:


> No te preocupes, que no te ayudo mas, para que andes mas seguro.
> Parece que vienes con cierta predisposición a pensar que se van a burlar de tí, la verdad, no lo entiendo muy bién, en éste Foro no se hace eso. Prueba de ello es la cantidad de respuestas que has obtenido. Todas coherentes.
> 
> Sólo he resaltado la importancia de hacer un Backup, para que otros usuarios no tengan que lamentarse cuando sea tarde. No es un reproche, como te has tomado, si no algo que me parecía importante recalcar.
> ...



Sucede que hasta en los mejores foros siempre hay algún que otro ignorante y/o con malas intenciones. Nunca dije que los usuarios de este foro sean así, es más, ahora estoy muy agradecido a ellos, pero viendo cómo se suele tratar en otros foros, y puesto que aún no conocía este, lo único que hice fue "prevenir" por las dudas. En ningún momento ataqué a nadie particular, simplemente di cuenta de lo que me molestaba. Justamente, presentí que aquí sería diferente y podrían ayudarme, y de no ser así, no hubiese escrito todo ese post.
Pido disculpas si alguien se sintió ofendido por esa aclaración, pues eso no es lo que pretendía.


----------



## morta (Oct 19, 2012)

ezeguti de que ciudad sos? me asombran los precios del servicio técnico y lo del profesor del curso de reparación de pc es como para denunciarlo por apología del delito mas o menos.
En cualquier momento me mudo a tu ciudad a abrir mi servicio técnico.


----------



## nocta (Oct 19, 2012)

Conectalo a otra PC o pasale el HDD Recovery o similar desde el Hiren's boot CD. Creo que, como dijeron, es la mejor opción.
Si intentás antes, lo único que vas a hacer es ponerte los pelos de punta porque si el disco está mal, va a tardar un huevo en acceder a una carpeta, copiar, etc ...

Si un formateo te lo cobran más de $150 haciendo un backup razonable (no muchos GB) o sin, desconfia. Igual, ya creo que más o menos te das cuenta cuando estás ante un chanta, por como habla sobre todo o las vueltas que te da con las cosas.


----------



## ezeguti (Oct 19, 2012)

morta dijo:


> ezeguti de que ciudad sos? me asombran los precios del servicio técnico y lo del profesor del curso de reparación de pc es como para denunciarlo por apología del delito mas o menos.
> En cualquier momento me mudo a tu ciudad a abrir mi servicio técnico.



Ahora ando en Capital de Buenos Aires, donde llevé la notebook al servicio tecnico que me cobraba $500 y me daba desconfianza su manera de informarme del asunto. Pero lo de la "Clase" fue en alrededores, GBA, en Morón.
Me acuerdo ese momento "polémico" en que el profesor aconsejaba que, en x situación, se le inventaba al cliente un problema que no existía para cobrarle más dinero, cuando su trabajo iba a ser simplemente algo así como poner un cd y sacarlo... había un chico de 17 años, medio inocente, que se la pasaba haciendo preguntas en todas las clases, aunque fueran muy tontas, era muy expresivo..y recuerdo su cara de indignación, diciendo "pero eso está mal ...". Y había otro hippie de 30 y pico de años, que se reía y decía que "pero bueno, es el negocio, jeje". Otros, más "serios" en el asunto, se quedaron totalmente inexpresivos, como no queriendo dar su opinión que vaya a saber cuál era, pero era evidente que también estaban incómodos en esa situación....


----------



## analogico (Oct 19, 2012)

las empresas que cobran un *dineral* si existen
y uff que cobran 

solo son recomendables cuando el disco esa tan malo que los programas de recuperacion ya no sirven


eso de engañar  con fallas falsas es una mala tecnica al final saldran descubiertos

y lo del poner el cd no es tan barato como parece todo tiene costos asociados
desde tener el cd tener donde guardarlo saber que cd usar y como usarlo y...


----------



## tiago (Oct 19, 2012)

ezeguti dijo:


> Sucede que hasta en los mejores foros siempre hay algún que otro ignorante y/o con malas intenciones. Nunca dije que los usuarios de este foro sean así, es más, ahora estoy muy agradecido a ellos, pero viendo cómo se suele tratar en otros foros, y puesto que aún no conocía este, lo único que hice fue "prevenir" por las dudas. En ningún momento ataqué a nadie particular, simplemente di cuenta de lo que me molestaba. Justamente, presentí que aquí sería diferente y podrían ayudarme, y de no ser así, no hubiese escrito todo ese post.
> Pido disculpas si alguien se sintió ofendido por esa aclaración, pues eso no es lo que pretendía.



Si tus disculpas se refieren a mí, las acepto. Y en lo concerniente a tu disco duro, si puedo aportar algo positivo para la recuperación de tus datos, lo haré.. Entre todos hacemos "piña"

Ten en cuenta que somos muchos, con opiniones contrastadas,  y con ganas de ayudar. Las respuestas que has recibido por parte de los demas usuarios, me parecen muy sensatas y ponderadas. No olvides que son actitudes altruistas ... Ponlas en práctica !!

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 19, 2012)

A mi me paso exactamente eso y lloraba porque tenia mucha informacion, videos de la familia fotos, trabajos y bueno, ni hablar lo que hice fue comprar otro disco igual al que tenia claro usado y otro nuevo de mas capacidad, le puse el nuevo a mi lap "eso ya era de ley"  mi lap ni siquiera arrancaba.

Luego al que se me cayo lo destape y le saque los discos " unos de ellos tenia una pequeñas rayas", y se los instale al otro usado "que era exactamente igual" y guala puede recuperar mis datos, ya con mis datos bien guadadados, mire bien el disco roto y me di cuenta que se le habia desprendido una cabezita lectora, y la cabeza andaba atorada en la bolsita disecante que le ponen.

En mi caso creo que no se rayo mucho el disco porque cuando me paso eso solo la intente prender una ves y como no paso del logo de gateway luego luego supuse que habria sido mi disco duro, en tu caso que has intentado prenderla varias veces posiblemente la hayas rayado mas


----------

